# Chest freezer not working after a moving



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

If the light on the freezer used to be lit before the move (it doesn’t light on one of our two freezers) and now it is not, then it seems from the evidence that you’ve given us that there is no power to the receptacle. That is easy enough for anyone to test, even if they aren’t mechanically inclined.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

The compressor is very dense, so if the freezer was dropped something may have pulled loose from this. The shock mounts may allow enough movement for this to happen.

You'll have to remove panels to check this, and to keep out DIY'ers they may use special fasteners. 
Watch out for sharp edges on the panels.


----------



## WickedNtention (Jul 27, 2021)

Chris616 said:


> If the light on the freezer used to be lit before the move (it doesn’t light on one of our two freezers) and now it is not, then it seems from the evidence that you’ve given us that there is no power to the receptacle. That is easy enough for anyone to test, even if they aren’t mechanically inclined.


She plugged in a small fan in the outlet and the fan works so there is power to the outlet, I thought I had put that in the post..


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

WickedNtention said:


> She plugged in a small fan in the outlet and the fan works so there is power to the outlet, I thought I had put that in the post..


OK. You didn't actually write that she'd done that test and confirmed that the receptacle was live.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

A freezer full of food isn't light, so would have been awkward to move. The power cord may have got trapped/pinched and one of the internal wires has been severed? That would be easy to check for damage. 

Chris


----------



## WickedNtention (Jul 27, 2021)

Chris616 said:


> OK. You didn't actually write that she'd done that test and confirmed that the receptacle was live.


Copied from my post:
I also had her check the outlet for power by plugging in something else to verify that it has power. She isn't mechanically inclined and didn't know how else to check for power.

I thought that was clear, sorry. I'm going this evening to look at it. She said she looked and doesn't see any external damage, but tbh I wouldn't be surprised if the cord had been caught or pinched and she doesn't realize it.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you have any helpful neighbors who could keep the food frozen for you?

Is the receptacle a duplex where you could plug in the freezer and the fan at the same time to see that the fan is still going full speed with the freezer plugged in. If the fan slows down then the branch circuit is bad and unable to run the freezer.


----------



## WickedNtention (Jul 27, 2021)

AllanJ said:


> Do you have any helpful neighbors who could keep the food frozen for you?
> 
> Is the receptacle a duplex where you could plug in the freezer and the fan at the same time to see that the fan is still going full speed with the freezer plugged in. If the fan slows down then the branch circuit is bad and unable to run the freezer.


Yea I think that is the case. Thank you very much that is actually very helpful. I'm more comfortable/competent with a vehicle's electrical system than one in a home.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

WickedNtention said:


> light on the front won't come on, the light indicates its receiving power


Double check for a power switch or thermostat setting that the movers might have turned off.
If the light indicating power is not coming on, then it sounds like either it's turned off or the cord got damaged somehow.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

How long was the freezer unplugged?
I have one in my garage that can be unplugged for hours and when plugged back in not come on because it didn't lose enough cold, especially when it is full of frozen food.
And the moving may have jiggled the compressor around enough to where it doesn't make enough noise.
The move shouldn't have affected it.....unless of course it was damaged.
It must not be too big of a freezer to be able to move it full of food.


----------



## RachVici (12 mo ago)

This malfunction may be due to improper transportation of the freezer. I think you have the right to sue the moving company for property damage. The next time you choose a mover, you should pay attention to the rating and customer reviews. We moved recently, too. The primary condition for me was the safety of my belongings. It took us a long time to choose a company that would make long-distance moves. There are quite a few such companies in New York City, but we chose seka moving company. I was happy with the move, and most importantly our things are kept in the same condition. If you are moving again, go to this link and learn more information about the services of this company.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Just to mention, that because the light does not come on does not mean there is no power in the unit.
I have two chest freezers and both indicator lights have been burnt out for years.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Put a thermometer in it and check to see if the temp drops over say an hour.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Note to self.... Must start looking at age of post before replying.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

[


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> Note to self.... Must start looking at age of post before replying.


Welcome to the club......and forget the note, you won't remember it until after you post on a 2 year old thread.
Been there, done that.


----------

